# Door sill suggestions?



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking to add some door sill protectors to my recently purchased 2018 Hatchback Cruze. Looking for front and rear covers that are fitted to the painted area of the sills. Something classy (aka. not cheapo) and something specific to Cruze or Chevrolet (logos). Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## JU2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm looking for sill plates as well for my 2019. The ones that Chevy offers are nice but I don't want metallic. I may just buy a roll of vinyl from somewhere like Vivid and do them myself.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

50thCorvette said:


> Looking to add some door sill protectors to my recently purchased 2018 Hatchback Cruze. Looking for front and rear covers that are fitted to the painted area of the sills. Something classy (aka. not cheapo) and something specific to Cruze or Chevrolet (logos). Suggestions? Thanks!


GM makes exactly what you're looking for $75. You can find them here
https://accessories.chevrolet.com/s...e_nav-secondary#/12001/Accessories?sortId=top

There is also a light up option that just has a generic "Chevrolet" for $250 I think.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Those GM sill plates look good... However they are for the front doors only. Rear doors aren't feeling the love there.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

50thCorvette said:


> Those GM sill plates look good... However they are for the front doors only. Rear doors aren't feeling the love there.



Guess you have to make your passengers climb in the back via the split in the front seats, no?


----------



## njesse124 (Jun 17, 2019)

Just posting for my three minimum posts, Ignore this. 1/3


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

50thCorvette said:


> Those GM sill plates look good... However they are for the front doors only. Rear doors aren't feeling the love there.


One thought I had on this was to get some printed vinyl decals made and put them in the sills. After a while, when they get scratched up, put a hair dryer on them, peel them up, and put some new ones on. This assumes the decals aren't unreasonably expensive.

If you're handy on the computer, have access to decent drawing tools, and have a little artistic instinct, you can draw up some bow-ties and add some other images (Impala, crossed flags, etc) then take the file to a print shop and have them make some custom sill decals.

It's just a thought, but with all the printed vinyl I'm seeing nowadays, it's really not far fetched.

Doug

.


----------

